# Νεολογισμοί από τη γλώσσα των Ιταλών εφήβων



## Earion (Jul 13, 2012)

*Εφήβων νεολογισμοί*

Ο πιο εντυπωσιακός νεολογισμός τους είναι αναμφισβήτητα η λέξη «Ιστορία». Οι Ιταλοί έφηβοι επέμειναν η λέξη να τονιστεί στην παραλήγουσα, όπως στα ελληνικά, και όχι στην προπαραλήγουσα («ιστόρια»), όπως προφέρεται στα ιταλικά, για να φανεί ότι αποτελεί σύνθεση δύο λέξεων: της ιστορίας και της υστερίας. Με άλλα λόγια, η λέξη αυτή περιγράφει το συναίσθημα που καταργεί την ιστορική συνείδηση, μια σχέση με τα πράγματα που αρνείται τον μακρό χρόνο της ιστορίας.

Οι 15 νέοι είναι ηλικίας 14-19 ετών, ανήκουν δηλαδή σε μια γενιά από την οποία περιμένουμε να ξαναχτίσουν αυτά που γκρεμίσαμε. Η αποστολή που τους ανέθεσε ο μέντοράς τους, ο γνωστός δημοσιογράφος και συγγραφέας Αντρέα Μπαγιάνι, ήταν να περιγράψουν τον κόσμο με τον δικό τους τρόπο, με τις δικές τους λέξεις, χωρίς τα κλισέ και τα κούφια συνθήματα των μεγάλων. Να τον περιγράψουν για να τον σώσουν, όπως είναι ο τίτλος ενός διάσημου βιβλίου της Έλσα Μοράντε. Η συνεργασία κράτησε τέσσερις μήνες. Και τα αποτελέσματά της θα συζητηθούν τον άλλο μήνα στο Σαλόνι Βιβλίου του Τορίνο.

Εκτός από την Ιστορία, ένας άλλος ενδιαφέρων νεολογισμός των εφήβων είναι η λέξη Giovendu, δηλαδή Νεολαία (Gioventu) προς Πώληση (in Vendita). Στα ελληνικά θα μπορούσαμε να την αποδώσουμε, αρκετά αδέξια, ως «νεοπωλαία». Οι Ιταλοί έφηβοι μιλούν ουσιαστικά για τον εαυτό τους, καταγγέλλουν τη μετατροπή της νιότης τους σε εμπόρευμα, δηλώνουν ότι κατάλαβαν το κόλπο και το απορρίπτουν. Απορρίπτουν επίσης την άποψη των παραιτημένων ενηλίκων ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρουν, δεν δικαιούνται να ονειρεύονται, δεν υπάρχει μέλλον γι' αυτούς, καλό είναι λοιπόν να φύγουν, να μεταναστεύσουν. (Κάτι ανάλογο πρότεινε στους Έλληνες νέους με πρόσφατο άρθρο του στην «Καθημερινή» και ο καθηγητής Πολιτικής Επιστήμης στο Yale Στάθης Καλύβας, για άλλους λόγους όμως και ξεκινώντας από διαφορετική αφετηρία.) Η λέξη που κατασκεύασαν για την ιδεολογία της παραίτησης είναι rinuncianesimo, που θα μπορούσαμε να την αποδώσουμε ως «παραιτισμό».

Και ο βομβαρδισμός συνεχίζεται. «Νεομανείς» είναι όλοι εκείνοι που έχουν έμμονη ιδέα με το νέο και απορρίπτουν καθετί παλαιό, εκτός αν είναι αντίκα. «Υπερκινητικότητα» (ultramobilismo) είναι η νευρωτική κατάσταση που χαρακτηρίζει πολλούς σημερινούς νέους, οι οποίοι αναγκάζονται να κάνουν πολλά πράγματα συγχρόνως σε επισφαλείς θέσεις εργασίας. «Βιονοσταλγία» είναι η νοσταλγία για τον παλιό καλό καιρό, μια ζωή βιολογικά ορθή, που δυστυχώς μας τελείωσε. Δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει από το λεξικό και ο κόσμος του Διαδικτύου: με τη λέξη «proiessenza» (ας πούμε «προβουσία») οι νέοι επισημαίνουν ότι στο web δεν προβάλλουμε την πραγματική μας εικόνα, αλλά την ουσία της εικόνας μας όπως μας την επιβάλλουν άλλοι. Δεν είναι αλήθεια, δεν είναι ψέμα, είναι κάτι ανάμεσα. Ένα πείραγμα της ταυτότητάς μας με το photoshop.

Ίσως να μην μπορέσουν τελικά να αλλάξουν τον κόσμο οι πιτσιρικάδες. Αποτελούν όμως σίγουρα τη μόνη μας ελπίδα.


Από το ιστολόγιο του Μιχάλη Μητσού Διαστάσεις (Τετάρτη, 18 Απριλίου 2012)​


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Earion said:


> Δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει από το λεξικό και ο κόσμος του Διαδικτύου: με τη λέξη «proiessenza» (ας πούμε «προβουσία») οι νέοι επισημαίνουν ότι στο web δεν προβάλλουμε την πραγματική μας εικόνα, αλλά την ουσία της εικόνας μας όπως μας την επιβάλλουν άλλοι. Δεν είναι αλήθεια, δεν είναι ψέμα, είναι κάτι ανάμεσα. Ένα πείραγμα της ταυτότητάς μας με το photoshop.


Χρειαζόμαστε επειγόντως κι εμείς μια ελληνική λέξη για την εικονική ή ιδεατή διαδικτυακή ταυτότητά μας. Εκτός αν έχουμε και την έχω ξεχάσει (και δεν αναφέρομαι στην _αβατάρα_.)


ΥΓ. Πάντως, δεν κατάλαβα την ιταλική. Ούτε την ελληνική της απόδοση.


----------



## Earion (Jul 13, 2012)

Από τα proiezione (προβολή), και essenza (ουσία). Αλλά δεν ρωτάς αυτό, βέβαια. Ρωτάς τι σημαίνει η φράση: δεν προβάλλουμε την πραγματική μας εικόνα, αλλά την *ουσία *της εικόνας μας όπως μας την επιβάλλουν άλλοι. Κι εγώ δεν την καταλαβαίνω. H εικόνα είναι η εικόνα, η εξωτερική εμφάνιση, το προβαλλόμενο προς τα έξω είδωλο, που έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την εσωτερική ψυχοσύνθεσή μας, που είναι η αληθινή μας ουσία και που σπάνια τη βγάζουμε προς τα έξω ασυνόδευτη, αμασκάρευτη και απροφύλαχτη για μυριάδες λόγους που μας εξηγεί η ψυχολογία.

Πάντως χρειαζόμαστε όρο για κάτι που σιγά σιγά διαμορφώνεται στα νερά του κυβερνοχώρου: τη συνολική εικόνα που προβάλλουμε για τον εαυτό μας προς τους υπόλοιπους κυβερνοναύτες πίσω από τη μία ή τις πολλές αβατάρες μας.


----------



## Tapioco (Jul 13, 2012)

Ίσως η σημασία είναι πιο κατανοητή, αν βάλεις τρεις λέξεις στη σειρά:
proiezione (προβολή)
essere (το είναι)
esistenza (ύπαρξη) 
Είναι οι λέξεις που, συνειρμικά, μου έρχονται στο μυαλό όταν ακούω τη λέξη proiessenza.


----------

